# Workbench, Router Table, and Outfeed/Assembly Table



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

I've spent the last 4 months or so working on four large projects. The first two, a workbench and a router table, were built as part of two classes at GNA Woodworking. If anyone is in the Pittsburgh area, I HIGHLY recommend Dante (the primary instructor). He got me into woodworking with his Woodworking Fundamentals class last year, and I haven't looked back since.

So, here's the workbench finally set up in my basement (not easy getting it down!). The bench is made of hard maple and has a collapsible base for transport. There are two vices hidden behind aprons that are half-blind dovetailed together (not the prettiest joints I've ever made, but they do the job). The bench sits on four adjustable feet b/c, as anyone who has a basement shop knows, there's no chance of finding a level spot on the floor. 

The router table came out of Dante's cabinet class. At the students' request, Dante changed the design of the cabinet and let us make router tables. The base is Oak Ply with solid oak for the face frame, drawer face, and doors. The top is two 3/4" sheets of particle board glued together with a layer of formica glued on top. We then added an Oak border. The router, as you can see, is yet to be installed, but that's simply because I am having the hardest time getting all the goo (that held the protective film) off the sheet of fiberglass that will hold the router. Tips? (I've tried goo-gone).

The outfeed table is nothing fancy. Just 2x4 construction for the base, OSB for the shelf, melamine for the top, and Ash for the border. I added a very simply clamp rack underneath as I had none, so now it is super functional. This is the first real build I've had at on my own, so I'm pretty proud of it.

All in all, I'm really happy how all this turned out. As you can see, I've started my very first non-shop project, a simple end-grain cutting board. I'll post how it turns out later. I'm excited to start making more than shop furniture (and so is my wife!). Can't wait to grow as a woodworker!

Comments appreciated!


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

More photos...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, awesome work on your shop. That bench is more furniture than workbench. I love the pegged through tenons. That's just sharp. It all looks really useful. How do you like your PSI overarm DC?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Great work bench! With work like that I expect to see some really sweet furniture come out of your shop!...

~tom


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome bench! It's really a work of art. I want one! The workshop looks great.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice bench. Love the dovetails...hand cut?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

good lord, that's beautiful. I would be afraid to work on that bench.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words!

To answer some of your questions:
- I don't love the PSI guard/dust collector. It balances weird and doesn't get a lot of dust. But the jury is still out.
- Yes, those are all hand cut half-blind dovetails. They took forever!

And the nice thing is that there are a few defects (you can't see them in the photos, but i had a few nicks on it), so I'm not so concerned about working on it. I think that if it came out "perfect", I'd absolutely be afraid to actually use it. But beating it up during the build a bit helped ease that concern


----------

